# [Tip] kernel 2.6.8-r1 et vga=...

## marvin rouge

bon, je sais pas si ca a vraiment de l'interet, mais je poste quand meme.

En passant d'un kernel 2.6.8 à 2.6.8-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources) j'avais un probleme au boot, l'option vga=791 n'etant plus reconnue

il faut remplacer par 

```

video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@60

```

dans les parametres de grub.conf

(dans mon cas pour un portable j'ai mis la frequence a 60)

la doc : /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

un thread gentoo a voir

voili voilou, en esperant que ca aide qqun.

++Last edited by marvin rouge on Thu Aug 26, 2004 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Actuellement cela ne m'est pas utile mais c'est toujours sympa de partager ses tips, donc merci à toi.

----------

## ghoti

Il faut tout de même préciser que cela n'est valable qu'avec le nouveau driver vesafb-tng (FB_VESA_TNG) !

Avec l'ancien driver (FB_VESA_STD), il faut toujours utiliser le paramètre "vga="  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

J'avais déja eu ce problème avec un autre noyau (c'était un love-sources-2.6.8-jesaispluscombien), et j'ai eu du mal à trouver   :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

L'abandon du "vga=" vient semble-il d'un ajout dans le noyau de vesafb-tng si j'ai bien compris le post en anglais...

moi, je suis en pleine install du stage 1 avec un gentoo-dev-source 2.6.8-r1

et au reboot, grub se lance sans problème, par contre pas de frame-buffer !!

C'est peut être un peu normal vu que je n'ai pas activé le support du framebuffer dans le noyau : 

seulement il était stipulé dans la page d'aide que cette option n'était nécéssaire que pour les non-x86 suivit du mythique "If unsure say N"

Donc moi bête et méchant j'ai désactivé l'option, mais là je m'y perds un peu alors

entre le vesafb-tng le vesafb tout court le framebuffer

ce qui est pris en charge par le noyau et ce qui ne l'est pas....

et ce qu'il faut choisir dans le noyau au niveau des device-drivers/graphics support

en bref si quelqu'un a plus compris que moi qu'il en fasse part pendant que je recompile  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> et ce qu'il faut choisir dans le noyau au niveau des device-drivers/graphics support

 

moi je met tout le temps ça:

```
[*] Support for frame buffer devices

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

    [*]   Video mode selection support

    <*> Framebuffer Console support
```

----------

## malty

J'ai rencomptré le même bug.

----------

## ghoti

 *malty wrote:*   

> J'ai rencomptré le même bug.

 

Où ça un bug ???

Ne pas confondre bug et erreur de configuration !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

d'ailleurs si on prends le temps de lire toute la doc (ce que je n'avais pas fait, evidement  :Rolling Eyes:  ), on voie tout de suite les modifications à faire, et pas de probleme  au reboot ...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Beber

j'ai un gros soucis

D'un coté j'ai un desktop avec une Leadlek Geforce4 MX avec video=vesafb:ypwrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85

ca marche impec

et un laptop avec une savage avec video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@60

bin ca marche, pas de demande de mode vidéo mais les affichages du noyau normal mais dans un tout pas beau puis ensuite ca affiche n'importe comment pour ca s'arrete avant d'afficher INIT:..... truc bidules et tout les messages des services genre "* Checking fs... [OK]"

et ensuite X se lance normalement et tout marche impec

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour ce tip, je le mettrai dans l'index dès que j'aurai 5 minutes.

Pourrai-tu corriger la derrnière balise de code --> [/code]

----------

## Dais

hmm, et on fait comment avec lilo ? Parce que même en lisant la doc, je vois pas trop comment faire .. en mettant le code hexa (genre 0x305 si je me rappelle bien), ça ne fonctionne pas .. pas d'erreur au /sbin/lilo mais toujours le ask qui apparait, change la configuration 2 secondes et revient à un boot laid dans une résolution minuscule o_o

----------

## Argian

 *Dais wrote:*   

> en mettant le code hexa (genre 0x305 si je me rappelle bien), ça ne fonctionne pas .. 

 Ca ne fonctionne pas ?   *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> l'option vga=791 n'etant plus reconnue

 C'est justement ce qui est écrit, ça tombe bien non ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Plus sérieusement, "video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@60" est un paramètre à passer au noyau, donc, je dirais qu'il faut ajouter une ligne de ce genre dans lilo.conf, dans le paragraphe image: 

```
append="video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@60"
```

Bien entendu, c'est à adapter en fonction de l'affichage voulu ou d'une ligne append préexistante.

Voila, je n'utilise plus lilo depuis longtemps, donc, je n'ai pas vérifié que ça fonctionne, mais ça n'a pas dû trop changer.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Bah dans la doc, il était justement dit que pour lilo il fallait mettre vga=*code hexadécimal*, mais j'ai pu mal comprendre effectivement.

je tenterai cette solution demain en arrivant devant mon pc :p

----------

## lithium

Je voulait vous demander pendant que je tombe sur ce topic.

Est-ce que je peux utiliser la résolution de 1280x960 ?

là chuis en 1024x768, pas eu le courage de testé par moi-même,

et question de religion, je ne veux pas du 1280x1024.  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

C'est pourtant mieux le 1280x1024 (ça sent la guerre de religion  :Laughing: ) sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas utiliser le 1280x960.

----------

## lithium

1280x1024 != 4/3 = image déformée.  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

Heu 1280x960 c'est aussi 4/3 (comme toutes les résolutions ou presque) donc à moins d'avoir un écran 16/9, je ne vois pas  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

Je sais, c'est le 1280x1024 qui ne l'est pas, pour ça que je ne veux pas de cette résolution.

----------

## plut0nium

 *Beber wrote:*   

> et un laptop avec une savage avec video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@60
> 
> bin ca marche, pas de demande de mode vidéo mais les affichages du noyau normal mais dans un tout pas beau puis ensuite ca affiche n'importe comment pour ca s'arrete avant d'afficher INIT:..... truc bidules et tout les messages des services genre "* Checking fs... [OK]"
> 
> et ensuite X se lance normalement et tout marche impec

 

j'ai le même problème, donc si qqun a trouvé une solution entretemps  :Smile: 

----------

## Starch

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi l'image serait déformée si la résolution n'est pas en 4/3. J'ai un écran en 1280x1024 au boulot, et je ne vois pas trop de différence avec mon 1024x768 de chez moi, à part que j'y vois plus de choses... (j'ai aussi des problèmes de polices, mais je pense que c'est kde et mandrake qui en sont la faute)

----------

